# ROTP at RMC only :  2019 - 2020



## sislam

Hey guys,

I am a Grade 12 student who has been in private boarding school in Ontario all is High School career, has 115+ service hours and love my country that I am born and raised in! GO CANADA! I would gladly fight and die defending this country, our freedom, and values, as a proud minority 2nd Generation Canadian. Words can't express how grateful I am to this country and it's people for giving my parents great opportunities decades ago as migrants looking for a better life. I want to repay that to this country and prove me loyalty.

I have lots of co-circulars, (MUN, Chess club, Provincial Debates, volunteering, fitness training, etc.)
I LOVE Community Service and helping fellow citizens of my country, from churches, to youth centres, to computer repair, tutoring, tree plants, litter cleanups, cadets, and even launching a recycling system in my boarding school I really want to make my nation and society a better place with the little contributions I can give.
I have lived in and visited many different nations and have close friends all over the globe (China, UK, Austria, Dubai, India, Germany, Malaysia, Australia, Japan, Korea, Mexico, etc.), it really gave me an insight to how the world and culture varies a lot from Canada. I take it as a blessing as I am only 17 and been to many places and made so many friends.
My grades are ok, mostly best at Math and Sciences in general, but they're not top notch 

Being in accredited private boarding school since I was 14, I am accustomed to a lot of discipline (Living independently, travelling by yourself, being on time, routine, structure, uniform, expectations in residence, etc.).
I also serve as an Army Cadet in my local regiment, with many military references from boarding school and the Corps.
I have lots of recreational experience with sports (camping, skiing, canoeing, etc.) but am fit physically and muscle wise (healthy, lots of working out, protein, exercise, etc.)

I truly want to serve this country so I applied for the Canadian Armed Forces (currently Gr. 12 and 17) and was selected for further processing in early October.
I wrote my Aptitude Test 2 weeks back, and was found competent enough to be an Officer. I wanted to enroll into the ROTP program, and RMC sent me some / Survey) forms for additional processing (Transcripts and some Questionnaire). I have submitted that last week.

That being said, I feel really stressed out and have some questions that I don't want to continually bombard and bother my Armed Forces Recruitment Detachment with.

(1) What are the likelihoods of me being accepted into the ROTP program to continue onto RMC based on my short description in experience (and applying rather earlier)? I heard it is very, very competitive, and hard to get in, so I am not holding my breath.
(2) If there are no Officer positions available, based on my aptitude test, would I be able to serve as an NCM?
(3) If I get into a civilian university (full-time with or without ROTP assistance) would I be able to serve as a Reservist of my local regiment/corp?

Another question I really can't find any answers to AT ALL!!

(4) I have been to 24 different nations, and I had to complete the Security and Reliability forms, but I have only lived in 3 or 4 of them continually. Do they have to verify my police/criminal record in EVERY SINGLE NATION that I have been to? My MCpl. from the Recruiting Detachment in Ontario (Kingston) told me that they would process me (RMC) while the Security process was going through, but the Security process would take the longest.

I have yet to do the interview and Medical, but I look forward for those going well. RMC is still processing my application when I called last week to confirm.

I am sorry for the long post, but I am so stressed out thinking about this non-stop for the last 3 months, I really want to serve my country, it was always a dream since I was 12. 
As I speak I am stressed out from the doubt, uncertainty and just this fear of my future outlook, as I always wanted to serve as a child. I just want a 'yes' or 'no' answer kind of thing. Sometimes I can't sleep because I fear of not getting accepted or being able to serve Canada; is it really that hard to become a member of the CAF? Do you think I have any chance? I keep on hearing it is so competitive and simply difficult to get in.
Lastly,
I love Canada despite being a minority Canadian, and on the Employment Equity section of both the Canadian Armed Forces and Royal Military College applications, I checked that I am a Visible Minority. Can someone explain to me what the point of that is? Is there any quotas regarding a certain group of people?

Thank you and kind Regards, 
I am just infinitely stressed out and in doubt, would appreciate any info!


----------



## ih8pa1n

I was thinking of making a thread for anyone who is in high school or university that has applied, or is in the process of applying for ROTP 2019/2020. 
Anyways I had my interview a couple days ago, it went really well. The Captain said my file is pretty competitive. I am applying for EME Officer and Engineer Officer. 

Why I believe my file is competitive:

 Grade 12 marks: High 80's average( Captain believed I was suitable for engineering due to my  High 90's Pre-Calculus/Calculus marks)

Army Cadets: I was in Army Cadets for several years, and this really helped with some interview questions.

Sports: I played football in highschool. Also helped with some interview questions.

Overall, the Captain said that she would recommend me to wherever they further process these applications.

Anyways I'm currently in my first year of engineering at University of Calgary. I hope I get a ROTP-CiviU offer next year, that will let me continue my studies here. If not, oh well I wouldn't mind going to RMC. The Captain wrote down what I prefered, although she did say that recently CAF has been giving out less Civi-U offers.

What part of the process are you guys in?
How did your interview go?
Would you prefer RMC or Civi-U?
What has helped your file be competitive?
Are you applying from High School or University?
What trade/occupation are you applying for?


----------



## Tennisball

Hi Buck,

Do you know when the information for intake numbers will be available for the next fiscal year?

Thanks


----------



## AbdullahD

Hey Mate

You seem very concerned over these intake numbers, if I may offer some advice.. just run with it and dont worry about the specifics.

Do your best to be the best candidate and just keep knocking at the door until you get in.

Abdullah

P.s i am not in the armed forces.


----------



## Tennisball

There is only one slot left this fiscal year for my trade and I'm excited to see how many open up next year.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## FMR1943

Good day, 

I'm interested in applying to the ROTP program and attending RMC for electrical engineering. To begin with let me give you my backstory and then I'll state my questions to which I haven't been able to find concrete answers online.

I'm 22 years old and just graduated from Electrical Engineering Technology at Fanshawe College this past July (2.5 year diploma) achieving an 87 average. This program is essentially a condensed version of a BA in electrical engineering but encompasses all the same discplines (circuit design, electronics, telecommunications, automation/controls, calculus, etc). I'm a pretty fit individual and have played sports all my life, football in highschool and competitive rowing in college. I have no doubt that I could score very high on the CAF fitness assessment as fitness has always been my strong suit. 

I have a good amount of volunteering/community involvement, and also a good amount of leadership experience mostly springing from the part time job I held throughout highschool/college and the sports teams I was apart of during those years. I believe that I could also score high enough on the aptitute test to qualify for an officer career.

However I know that my higschool marks are not nearly as good as my college marks and would likely not be high enough to get into RMC. So my question is: Which set of marks would they be looking at if I applied? The highschool ones or the college ones, or perhaps a mix of both? I was also wondering what my chances are having already gone to college and being a couple of years older compared to someone who is applying straight out of highschool.

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Pusser

They will look at all of your marks, but the fact that your college marks are better than your high school marks is definitely in you favour.  On the surface, you sound like a good candidate and you should be competitive.  However, you'll never know if you don't apply.  Go for it and see what happens.

There are some other things to consider.  My information may be out of date (it's been awhile since I was an ROTP student), but if you already have a *technologist*'s diploma (not technician), you may already qualify for commissioning under the Direct Entry Officer (DEO) program.  Another option may exist if your diploma can be converted to a degree (some colleges offer that), in which case you may be able to get subsidized for the remaining schooling you need to do that.  This is certainly worth discussing with a recruiter.


----------



## da1root

Right now we're still working with "tentative" numbers and even as I'm writing this my Intake for Nurse ROTP is changing so I'm not inclined to post numbers yet.
I will likely make a post mid-January as the numbers will be more "firm" by then...


----------



## SFHL

Buck,

After viewing the intake numbers for FY 2019/20 that you posted, I'd just like some confirmation. I'm currently applying for ROTP for the next academic year and in the 3rd year of my program. Is it correct that I cannot expect an opportunity to finish up my 4th and final year of undergrad at my current university? I realize that there was a chance I would have only been offered a spot at RMC, but I was hoping there was a chance I'd be able to continue at my school.

Thanks.


----------



## da1root

SFHL said:
			
		

> Buck,
> 
> After viewing the intake numbers for FY 2019/20 that you posted, I'd just like some confirmation. I'm currently applying for ROTP for the next academic year and in the 3rd year of my program. Is it correct that I cannot expect an opportunity to finish up my 4th and final year of undergrad at my current university? I realize that there was a chance I would have only been offered a spot at RMC, but I was hoping there was a chance I'd be able to continue at my school.
> 
> Thanks.



Recruiters have been informed by the Chain of Command that the only ROTP paid education for Academic Year 2019/2020 will be for RMC only. 
Whether or not you can transfer to RMC for 4th year would be determined by RMC, but if you are not willing to attend RMC and only want to finish your 4th year at a Civilian University you will not be considered for the 2019 ROTP Campaign.

Best Regards,
Buck

For the 2019/2020 numbers, today is my first day back to work after the holidays; as such I will not have time until later this week to post numbers - but they are coming.


----------



## SFHL

Thanks for the clarification. Career counsellor confirmed my application will need to be terminated because I'm too far along to transfer to RMC (last year of my program next academic year), and can't do Civ U. Very disappointing considering I just finished every part of my application, but I guess i'll be reapplying as DEO.


----------



## yolotuber

Do you know why Pilot Rotp intake number has decreased so much? Im a Junior applicant it worries me a alot... Thanks!


----------



## Lumo2000

Hello everyone! 

I thought I may as well keep the thread going, so here we go. 


I first applied last year for ROTP Pilot, but switched my choice to AEC following ACS in Trenton, as well as added INT. Everything was going well until a little hiccup on my medical that delayed my application a few months, however everything has been cleared now. My file was moved to this intake year and, after an updated interview and medical, I was put on the competition list as of December 2018.

As for why my file is competitive, I believe my grades and leadership experience will help me. The recruiting centre told me that my grades were competitive, and they also said if I can maintain those grades in university, then it will show them that I can handle university life as well. I am currently a first year at Carleton University and doing pretty well. 

That pretty much sums it up, if anyone has any questions about the process, feel free to message me! 

Good luck to all and I hope to see you at RMC 😉


----------



## ih8pa1n

Cool! I've been competition listed as of Dec 18, 2018 8)

If you guys didn't know yet... apparently ROTP-CIVU has been cancelled for FY 19/20 (Except for Component Transfer) 

Would anyone know when the selections board is scheduled to meet in the upcoming months?


----------



## lilshuga

ih8pa1n said:
			
		

> Cool! I've been competition listed as of Dec 18, 2018 8)
> 
> If you guys didn't know yet... apparently ROTP-CIVU has been cancelled for FY 19/20 (Except for Component Transfer)
> 
> Would anyone know when the selections board is scheduled to meet in the upcoming months?



How did you find out you've been competition listed ?
Should I contact my CFRC ?


----------



## ih8pa1n

milkytea said:
			
		

> How did you find out you've been competition listed ?
> Should I contact my CFRC ?



Yes contact them :nod:, I contacted my CFRC last month to check on my application status. I tried calling them, but no one ever answers the phone. So I sent my file manager an email.


----------



## Lumo2000

ih8pa1n said:
			
		

> Cool! I've been competition listed as of Dec 18, 2018 8)
> 
> If you guys didn't know yet... apparently ROTP-CIVU has been cancelled for FY 19/20 (Except for Component Transfer)
> 
> Would anyone know when the selections board is scheduled to meet in the upcoming months?



I could be wrong, so don't quote me, but I believe I read selections boards will meet in March, April, and May for the bulk of selections... Only a few months of anticipation left !!!


----------



## ih8pa1n

Wait is killing me!

Here's a Facebook group for RMC Class of 2023 if anyone wants to join.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2182940818411244/


----------



## lilshuga

Hello,

Does anybody know when selections for ROTP @ RMC will be occurring?

Thanks.


----------



## ih8pa1n

milkytea said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Does anybody know when selections for ROTP @ RMC will be occurring?
> 
> Thanks.



This was mentioned in a Facebook group I am in on Feb 21.

"They have apparently sent out around 30 offers so far and the main selection board is sitting in mid April. I was told they are a bit late in getting out offers this year."


----------



## ih8pa1n

Hey everyone, so I was told by my recruiter that there will be 2 rounds of selections... One in March and the other in April.


----------



## maddiewd

Hey everyone, 
I saw some above posts that people were hoping to get the offers to attend ROTP at a civilian university. Well I found posted on the RMC information website that they have discontinued that program for this year.
https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/registrars-office/welcome-admissions


----------



## Pusser

maddiewd said:
			
		

> Hey everyone,
> I saw some above posts that people were hoping to get the offers to attend ROTP at a civilian university. Well I found posted on the RMC information website that they have discontinued that program for this year.
> https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/registrars-office/welcome-admissions



The civilian university option for ROTP has always been a second choice.  In other words, candidates first have to be accepted into the ROTP.  THEN, if there are not enough spaces at the military college(s) to meet that year's intake requirement, the overflow can be sent to civilian schools.  It was not uncommon in years past for individuals to initially be accepted into ROTP and told that they would be going to a civilian university, only to find out later that they would be sent to a military college.  It would appear that this year's intake requirement can be met by RMC.


----------



## ih8pa1n

Hey guys, I heard selections are happening this week (April 9). Also some early offers were sent out last month. Curious if anyone here has received any news?


----------



## CaptinLetus

Some people have offers from March but most come out April - May.


----------



## Lumo2000

Well I believe it is the appropriate time to say this... we are in the endgame game now  ;D


----------



## CaptinLetus

Anyone receive any offers yet?  If so, what did you get and when did you receive it?

You are all invited to join the Class of 2023 Facebook group!  (Even if you are not selected yet!)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2182940818411244/?ref=share


----------



## CaptinLetus

2023*


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yolotuber

i'm waiting 

Comp listed Pilot, ACSO and AERE

my friend go infantry offer in february, other got AEC in march.

i heard it has been a selection this week, but that offer might take 3-4 week to come !

good luck !


----------



## Lumo2000

Good day everyone, 

Got the call and accepted my offer for ROTP AEC today! Hopefully I'll see you guys at Basic (July 22nd start). Good luck to all.

Thank you to the forum for all of the help and advice through the years


----------



## lilshuga

Lumo2000 said:
			
		

> Good day everyone,
> 
> Got the call and accepted my offer for ROTP AEC today! Hopefully I'll see you guys at Basic (July 22nd start). Good luck to all.
> 
> Thank you to the forum for all of the help and advice through the years




I got my offer for NWO today, same start day!
See ya!


----------



## lilshuga

Hi, I got my offer to attend RMC this coming school year.

Unfortunately I have not been in school for awhile and have definitely forgot the basic math / science / French / etc.

I was wonder what sort of classes/courses 1st year ARTs students would have to take.
i.e. What type of math? Algebra, calculus?, etc.
What type of science? Chemistry, bio, physics?
ETC.

I want to start going over stuff myself so that I am not completely lost when I start in the fall.

Thank you!


----------



## exgunnertdo

You didn’t mention which arts degree you’re taking, it will likely depend on the program.

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/faculty-social-sciences-humanities

If you click on your program, then scroll to the bottom, you’ll see the course of study for each degree.  

Looks like precalculus is required, some programs have some computer classes. 

My son is just finishing first year engineering and he’s mentioned that all the arts students have a math class (the engineering students have some English, psych and history). I assume that he’s talking about the precalculus class.

Edit to add:

French, you’ll do a placement test and get put in a class based on where you are.  

And here are the core courses for all arts programs:

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/registrars-office/undergraduate-academic-programmes#ccap-tcpa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bentpaperclipz

Hi,

When did you have your interview? I had mine on April 8 and I didn't receive anything.


----------



## CaptinLetus

bentpaperclipz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> When did you have your interview? I had mine on April 8 and I didn't receive anything.



I had mine mid February. The selection was April 9 so an interview on the 8th probably hurt your chances of making it this month. They still do selections in May and the summer!


----------



## ih8pa1n

bentpaperclipz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> When did you have your interview? I had mine on April 8 and I didn't receive anything.



Assuming you only did the interview, you would still have to do the medical, pass any background checks, and any other additional testing other testing such as ACS, MOST, MPOAC  (for Pilot, NWO, MPO, Etc). Assuming you pass all of those, you will be competition listed. If you haven't done any of that I doubt you will be considered this year.

Sadly I wasn't selected in April. I hope they consider me in the May selections board. Apparently 80% out of 400 offers have been made to date (80 left + any offers that applicants may reject). As for the trades I applied for apparently there are 0 spots open for ENGR-O, and 1 spot for EME-O.  :/  I have contacted my recruiter and hopefully they can provide some insight or any other options. 
Anyways, congrats to those that have been accepted!


----------



## Handouts199902

Hi everyone, I am new here. I started my application to ROTP almost 3 years ago. My background is from south America so i knew that it was gonna take time until my reliability status were accepted. To make story short, I got my interview and medical appointments on April 18. ( my reliability status came all good). Since that i went to my CFRC almost every week to check my status. I was told that a decision was gonna be made on May 6/7. I don't have any answer, and I heard that if i didn't receive an answer by now, it means i was not accepted. I've been in this process for 3 years almost and I don't know if I wait, I'd get in. Should I wait for next year? Or does anyone know where is the last date for enrollment


----------



## Jaay

Hi everyone,

I also have a question about a selection date. Last week, I have called my recruiting center and I knew that I was on the competition list for Int OP since June 20th but currently that there was no selection date entered at the system. It looks like the last one happened on June 5th. After research on the forum, I understood that selections happen twice a month minimum for each trade. Is there an exception for Int OP?

Thank you.


----------



## winds_13

Jaay said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also have a question about a selection date. Last week, I have called my recruiting center and I knew that I was on the competition list for Int OP since June 20th but currently that there was no selection date entered at the system. It looks like the last one happened on June 5th. After research on the forum, I understood that selections happen twice a month minimum for each trade. Is there an exception for Int OP?
> 
> Thank you.



Jaay, in general, selections happen every other week. However, not every trade is selected for each time selections are held. In fact, many smaller trades are only selected for once or twice a year.

As for Int Op, there is currently 18 RegF positions remaining for this Fiscal Year, to be selected sometime before the end of April 2020. That probably doesn't help much, just trying to temper your expectations WRT timelines.


----------



## OblivionKnight

Does anyone know the next selection date for DEO nursing officer?


----------



## ssrb653

Hello Handouts! 

I was going through the threads and I saw your post. It is from few months ago so I am not sure if my response is going to make it to you. I can sympathize with your situation because I was in the same boat as you a few years ago. I had applied to join the Forces in 2016, however, it was not until 2018 that I heard back from them about my application. I have not lived in Canada for the past ten years and my back ground is Pakistani. So I knew that security clearance would take a while before I hear anything back from them. So I went about my life and just waited which is what the military recommends. The reason for this is that you are never guaranteed a position in the Forces. I graduated university and got a job and lived my life. When the military called me with a job offer I decided to join, I could have very well said no thank you but that is the decision you make once you have an offer. I would never recommend anyone wait. Go do your thing live your life and when you have an offer decide what you want to do. 

Now one of the things you have mentioned about your reliability status. I would like to bring to your attention that reliability status is the first step towards getting your security clearance. Call it unfair if you would like to but the rules are that if you have not lived in Canada for the past 10 years or if you have links to a non-NATO country you would have to get security clearance before you can join. That is what happened to me. I had to wait until I got my security clearance before I could join. For many other people security clearance is applied for during their BMQ or BMOQ. So you need to find out if that is the step where your file is stuck. 

I would recommend that you go about living your life and wait until the military comes to you with an offer. Also keep checking with your recruiting office about the status of your application. 

Hope it helps my friend!


----------



## jaysfan17

Good day everyone,

I’ll try and keep this short and simple. I’m just wondering if anyone applying for ROTP 20-21 has received their ROTP paper work. I was told Sept. 1 was when they’d release the documents and begin processing applicants. I haven’t received any news yet other than “Capt so and so will get back to you ASAP” when i sent them a follow up email. This was 5 days ago, roughly.


----------



## slowe

Hello there,
I am a high school student attending at a HS in Ontario, and am applying to the RMC. Let me tell you what I have done so far.
1. Completed my profile and "validation" online.
2. Booked my initial appointment.(Which they say will just be an aptitude test)
My questions:
1.What should I have prepared for my initial appointment? I have done some research into the possible jobs in the CAF but I am trying to go into RMC and after that I'll serve right??
2. If I need/should research jobs and the training path to them, where do I find this information?
3. Dress code for the aptitude test? 
4. They give you the practice aptitude test, but say that the real one is much harder. How much harder? And is there a realistic practice test or an old one I can use to prepare?
5. On a side note, how important are marks? They say at least a 70 average but that seems too low for how competitive I have heard it is.

I appreciate and answers/feedback!


----------



## winds_13

slowe said:
			
		

> Hello there,
> I am a high school student attending at a HS in Ontario, and am applying to the RMC. Let me tell you what I have done so far.
> 1. Completed my profile and "validation" online.
> 2. Booked my initial appointment.(Which they say will just be an aptitude test)
> My questions:
> 1.What should I have prepared for my initial appointment? I have done some research into the possible jobs in the CAF but I am trying to go into RMC and after that I'll serve right??
> 2. If I need/should research jobs and the training path to them, where do I find this information?
> 3. Dress code for the aptitude test?
> 4. They give you the practice aptitude test, but say that the real one is much harder. How much harder? And is there a realistic practice test or an old one I can use to prepare?
> 5. On a side note, how important are marks? They say at least a 70 average but that seems too low for how competitive I have heard it is.
> 
> I appreciate and answers/feedback!



slowe,

To answer your questions:

1. Bring your photo ID, birth certificate, and current transcripts. Just FYI, attending RMC is a part of your military service, after graduating you would be commissioned and start being gainfully employed though.

2. Look around on the Forces.ca and RMC websites. The link below will inform you which degrees are acceptable for each officer occupation.

https://www.rmc-cmr.ca/en/Registrars-office/academic-programmes-and-occupation-compatibility

3. Wear something clean that you will be comfortable writing your aptitude test in.

4. The new (this year) practice test found on the Forces.ca website is about as good as you'll find. To find it on the website, go to the section labelled "How to join", and follow the links for the CFAT. Focus your studying on the math skills required to complete the problem solving question. Take note of the time limits. You want to score as high as you can, it will have weight toward selection.

5. Marks are very important. Your transcript will be reviewed by the RMC admissions department to determine if you meet minimum admission requirements as well as given weight towards selections. Don't confuse the minimum requirements for admission with what is considered competitive for selection.

Good luck.


----------



## winds_13

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Good day everyone,
> 
> I’ll try and keep this short and simple. I’m just wondering if anyone applying for ROTP 20-21 has received their ROTP paper work. I was told Sept. 1 was when they’d release the documents and begin processing applicants. I haven’t received any news yet other than “Capt so and so will get back to you ASAP” when i sent them a follow up email. This was 5 days ago, roughly.



luttrellfan, 

I'm not sure what paperwork you are referring to. Your application to RMC/ROTP is essentially the same as applying to any other entry plan in the CAF with the exception that you will be provided a link to the "RMC portal", this will require you to upload your transcripts and answer a few questions. This information is sent directly to RMC to determine if you meet admission requirements. If you have not already done so go to the Forces.ca website and click on "Apply now" and fill out your online application. Also, order some current, official transcripts.


----------



## jaysfan17

winds_13 said:
			
		

> luttrellfan,
> 
> I'm not sure what paperwork you are referring to. Your application to RMC/ROTP is essentially the same as applying to any other entry plan in the CAF with the exception that you will be provided a link to the "RMC portal", this will require you to upload your transcripts and answer a few questions. This information is sent directly to RMC to determine if you meet admission requirements. If you have not already done so go to the Forces.ca website and click on "Apply now" and fill out your online application. Also, order some current, official transcripts.



In 2013 I applied for ROTP and when I did I received paperwork that asked me a few questions about hobbies and such along with post secondary info. Basically, it was a sell yourself to RMC type of paperwork. I was unsuccessful and am now in the reserves. I’ve recently put in for a CT and one of my trades is Officer related. I’ve been informed by the CT people that I’ll be under the ROTP group, but I haven’t received any news when I should have. I’ve checked “My Portal” (because I’m already a student there) but there is no mention of ROTP. I was supposed to here news from them and still nothing.


----------

